# Hygetropin black top check please?



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

Just wanted to check if these Hyge's are real. There's no scratch security sticker on them so I'm not sure.

Thanks.

View attachment IMG_0088.JPG


View attachment IMG_0089.JPG


View attachment IMG_0090.JPG


View attachment IMG_0091.JPG


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have some of the same ones, if you got it from who I think? they feel real, I guess the only way to know is to test them


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

Haha, yeah, probably same place I think. I'm on 5iu/day but not feeling any sides yet. I've only been on a few days though. Might bump the dose up a bit just to see if I get any reaction.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Backlash said:


> Haha, yeah, probably same place I think. I'm on 5iu/day but not feeling any sides yet. I've only been on a few days though. Might bump the dose up a bit just to see if I get any reaction.


 I take 10iu EOD and I get super sleepy, if you go to a needle exchange I think you can actually get it tested, I may do this myself just to ensure the quality of the product


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

Didn't know they did that. I might give them a try too then.


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone else using the same or know if these are legit?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

How have you been getting on with them?


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

S123 said:


> How have you been getting on with them?


 Not sure yet mate. Not really getting any sides still, or feeling any difference yet. Maybe a bit more tired than usual, but that could be for any number of reason. No swelling or joint problems etc yet either. It's still early though I guess.

How're your's going?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Backlash said:


> Not sure yet mate. Not really getting any sides still, or feeling any difference yet. Maybe a bit more tired than usual, but that could be for any number of reason. No swelling or joint problems etc yet either. It's still early though I guess.
> 
> How're your's going?


 I'm up around 9kg in 4 weeks (a lot is water from the hygetropin I'm guessing as im only on 3800 cals)

With hyge I get really tired if im sat still as in my eyes start closing, no other sides to speak of but we don't judge hgh on sides


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

S123 said:


> I'm up around 9kg in 4 weeks (a lot is water from the hygetropin I'm guessing as im only on 3800 cals)
> 
> With hyge I get really tired if im sat still as in my eyes start closing, no other sides to speak of but we don't judge hgh on sides


 I've asked a couple of other people I know and my hyge's seem legit. My source is reliable too so I'm just going to have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Backlash said:


> I've asked a couple of other people I know and my hyge's seem legit. My source is reliable too so I'm just going to have to wait and see I guess.


 Ye I'm up all that weight and my waist size is the same...


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

S123 said:


> I take 10iu EOD and I get super sleepy, if you go to a needle exchange I think you can actually get it tested, I may do this myself just to ensure the quality of the product


 They don't test growth hormone down the needle exchange - who told you that? Wedinos used to test Anabolics back in the day - never GH

If you want to test it yourself tag members or Jano at Meso Rx forum. It wont be cheap.

Cheapest method is just to run Igf bloods after 3 weeks - Blue horizon medicals do it for about £100.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Backlash said:


> I've asked a couple of other people I know and my hyge's seem legit. My source is reliable too so I'm just going to have to wait and see I guess.


 Hyge.cn is the original Hyge,

.com is a copycat brand & is usually much cheaper.

Doesn't mean it's totally bunk - but it's an inferior product with many reviews claiming red welts etc...


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Hygenepharma dot com is not the "original" Hygetropin but nevertheless is a good product. However sometimes they have issues with the purity of the growth hormone (having a high amount of higher or lower molecular weight molecules than somatropin 22 kDa also called dimmer). This causes red welts to some persons.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> Hygenepharma dot com is not the "original" Hygetropin but nevertheless is a good product. However sometimes they have issues with the purity of the growth hormone (having a high amount of higher or lower molecular weight molecules than somatropin 22 kDa also called dimmer). This causes red welts to some persons.


 'Sometimes they have issues with the purity of the growth hormone...(causing) red welts'

Yet it 'is a good product'

There are far better generic Hgh options out there currently, imo. Inconsistent quality causing immune system reactions does not equal good product.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> There are far better generic Hgh options out there currently, imo. Inconsistent quality causing immune system reactions does not equal good product.


 Please name the ones you think are good. Brands with verification codes preferably (but not necessarily) as there's so much fake stuff on the market. Probably .cn Hyges are better but very hard to source those from UK domestics.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Please name the ones you think are good. Brands with verification codes preferably (but not necessarily) as there's so much fake stuff on the market. Probably .cn Hyges are better but very hard to source those from UK domestics.


 Go with Ansomone


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> 'Sometimes they have issues with the purity of the growth hormone...(causing) red welts'
> 
> Yet it 'is a good product'
> 
> There are far better generic Hgh options out there currently, imo. Inconsistent quality causing immune system reactions does not equal good product.


 Most UGL HGH has higher dimmer and related proteins than pharma grade. That doesn't mean the GH is not potent and works properly, it means it can cause red welts to some individuals, those molecules having no pharmacological value.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> Most UGL HGH has higher dimmer and related proteins than pharma grade. That doesn't mean the GH is not potent and works properly, it means it can cause red welts to some individuals, those molecules having no pharmacological value.


 Agreed that GGH normally has higher dimmer and ecoli residuals binders than Pharma and that this may cause Immunological responses such as red welts.

I'd disagree there is no pharmacological value - if by that you mean red welts are just a benign symptom to be ignored?

Yes it may of course still also contain Gh. That's not the issue for me. In the absence of any research into generic Gh that's unregulated, licensed, or tested to Pharma standards there is no real way of telling what the long term effects are.

I was going to pull the trigger on a well known popular generic available in 24iu vials ( without naming names ) - but the constant red welts' issues and inconsistent dosing revealed in testing just puts me off. For now - I'd prefer to pay the extra for peace of mind.

But we are big boys ( & girls ) here so that' a risk to reward decision everyone has to make for themselves!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

All the black tops I have used recently have had the anti counterfeit code on them.

Been through about 600iu and all had the code.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

naugahyde said:


> Agreed that GGH normally has higher dimmer and ecoli residuals binders than Pharma and that this may cause Immunological responses such as red welts.
> 
> I'd disagree there is no pharmacological value - if by that you mean red welts are just a benign symptom to be ignored?
> 
> ...


 I really dont understand what you're trying to put under the light ? Red welts are juste a immune response from an external contaminent or solution the body reacts too. Like an allergy(hypersensitivity of the immune system to something in the environment)

So if you buy latex gloves from a pharmacy and have a bad reaction from them, is it really that bad ?
I wouldnt pay the extra dollars for pharma gh while a good generic is just as good. Do you know how much cost a rHgh-setup infrastructure ? a lot of millions. Do you really think the final product is s**t ?
Its not a pan, some powder, oil, oven and an autoclave installed in your kitchen.
read this http://www.somatropin.cn/difference.html


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Well actually plenty of high potency HGH from China have high dimmer count it's because most UGL they go cheap on the purification process and also have bad freeze drying practices. They could make stuff good but they cut corners.


----------

